# Unknown plant, please help me



## SirLancaster (Feb 21, 2010)

It all started with a single leaf of this plant that came floating with other plants that I bought from LFS. The floating plant started to develop plantets, then roots. The plantets separate from the leaf. I have tried to stick this plant to bogwood, substrate (soil based) and floating. It tends to do better floating.

I like the plant, so I want to identify it so that I can read more about it and proper care.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks like water sprite, i like it but grows out of control in my tank  is good for fish hiding or fry or to take excess nutrients from the water


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi SirLancaster,

It looks like Ceratopteris cornuta, Broad-Leaf Water Sprite, to me as well.


----------



## SirLancaster (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks exactly like it. Thank you very much!


----------

